# R35 LM



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Found this while looking about

445kW Le-Mans Edition R35 GT-R on The Way? | The Motor Report: Auto News And Reviews

Looks interesting wonder what the price will be :nervous:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TrickyB said:


> Found this while looking about
> 
> 445kW Le-Mans Edition R35 GT-R on The Way? | The Motor Report: Auto News And Reviews
> 
> Looks interesting wonder what the price will be :nervous:



Probably into six figures for a car that's not producing anything powerwise that a standard model can't with a decat, COBB stage 2 etc. Very desirable though if they decide to release it :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the R33 GTR LM looked liked this








ultimatecarpage.com

I think the Jap mag has a lot of photoshop work...

the GT1 car looks like this









this is what Nismo will sell to teams.... whether there will be a a R35 GTR road version like the R33 GTR here


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

according to my sources here is the information i have...

GTRCenter » Blog Archive » Two GT-R LM R35’s

/ NISSAN GT-R R35 LM /
542 hp
3417 lbs
448 ft/lb
10 units per month for total of 300 units
costs: 18,000,000

/ Le Mans specifications /
592 hp
2976 lbs
506 ft/lb
Le Mans Race teams only
costs: 65,000,000 yen

this is IF the current FIA GT1 spec R35 is bought and proves itself this season. its turning out to be very good sofar.

what does this mean? its going to be very simular to the stock R35 but with more horse power and a slight torque increase. it will use the spec-v platform and advance from there. of course this wouldnt realease until 2011. for 2010 we have the nissan spec-M which will be a bit of a surprise to most.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

spec m, the comfy version.....


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

hmmm, there is something which seems odd ?

Wonder if they will also release a Nur version... yum !


----------

